# secondary clutch removal



## mouche (Feb 24, 2010)

i was wondering if anyone could tell me how to remove the secondary clutch on my 03 kodiak 450? thanks


----------



## jblaze29 (Feb 25, 2010)

should be a thread on here under the how to's...just looked at it yesterday matterfact..something in title says clutch maintainence..yamaha section


----------



## jblaze29 (Feb 25, 2010)

its for a grizz but would imagine it would be the same


----------



## mouche (Feb 24, 2010)

yea that link helps on the primary clutch but it does nothing for me on the secondary clutch. thanks though. can anybody help me with the secondary clutch?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## mouche (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks that helps a bunch but is there anyway to do it without the SHEAVE holder?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

There might be some way to "wedge" a socket extension or something in there to keep it from turning... just don't damage the sheaves..


----------

